# What else do you guys do for fun?



## Flatfish (Feb 1, 2017)

I know there are two old threads around where people talk about their other hobbies but a lot of the posters on there do not seem to be active anymore, so I thought I would start a new one.

Beside MA I like cooking and playing music (banjo, guitar, cigarbox guitar, fiddle (badly) and just starting on piano).

I do nothing very well though.......my cooking is probably the best


----------



## wingchun100 (Feb 1, 2017)

Write, play guitar, work out, hang out with kids, watch movies, go to music shows (rarely).


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 1, 2017)

I am a photographer:

Wigwam Jones

I'm a writer.

I am an audiophile and I design and build vacuum tube-based amplifiers for fun.  Part of my record collection:

Check out bmattock's music collection on Discogs

I am a firearms enthusiast.  Currently building my own firearms (legal).  About to get back into reloading.

I am rebuilding and customizing my 2000 Jeep Cherokee and my 1994 Toyota Pickup.

I'm a Raspberry Pi enthusiast.

I write a lot of perl and shell scripts to do various things.

I culture-jam.  Erisian, Discordian, Pastafarian.

Catholic.

And I hit people.


----------



## Headhunter (Feb 1, 2017)

Flatfish said:


> I know there are two old threads around where people talk about their other hobbies but a lot of the posters on there do not seem to be active anymore, so I thought I would start a new one.
> 
> Beside MA I like cooking and playing music (banjo, guitar, cigarbox guitar, fiddle (badly) and just starting on piano).
> 
> I do nothing very well though.......my cooking is probably the best


I'm old I don't have fun lol


----------



## Flatfish (Feb 1, 2017)

Bill Mattocks said:


> I am an audiophile and I design and build vacuum tube-based amplifiers for fun.




That is impressive. I once tried building a small solid state amp for my cigarbox guitars. It was very successful; upon plugging it in, there was a loud pop and a bunch of smoke came out of it.....


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 1, 2017)

Wait.... there are other things that can be done for fun.....that are NOT considered martial arts....... are you sure?


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 1, 2017)

Flatfish said:


> That is impressive. I once tried building a small solid state amp for my cigarbox guitars. It was very successful; upon plugging it in, there was a loud pop and a bunch of smoke came out of it.....



I have built a few smokers myself.  Get those electrolytic capacitors wired backwards and apply 400 volts and bang.  That smoke smells really bad, also.

This is not made easier by the fact that I am color-blind.  However, I can read a schematic and this keeps me on the safer side of fried.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Feb 1, 2017)

These days I don't have a lot of time and energy left after work and martial arts training. I play some music with friends (mostly bass and guitar), cuddle my wife and cats, read, and occasionally play video games. When I was younger I participated in the SCA, did some rock climbing, went out to live music shows, spent time walking in the woods, and tried out a variety of arts and crafts and activities which were fun, but never hooked me as deeply as martial arts did.


----------



## Buka (Feb 1, 2017)

I cook. Look forward to days off to cook things that I've never cooked before. I'm having so much fun.
I read a lot, love reading. Hang out with friends, doing all kinds of things. Easy to have fun here.
And I've gotten into taking photos now. (Never give a fool a digital camera)


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Feb 1, 2017)

I get into the woods from time to time. I read. I muck about with technology. I play a very little bit of guitar quite ill, indeed. I watch Family Guy. I play the occasional video game. I play with the dogs and cats. I cook. I sometimes go out and try to destroy the hard work of groundskeepers at a golf course. I shop antique stores and bring back very old books I no longer have room for.


----------



## Buka (Feb 1, 2017)

You know what I used to do for fun? I used to go after big corporations if they tried to screw me. Used to go after scammers, too, if they entered my life. They were sometimes long pursuits, sometimes tiring. But I never once lost, not once. There weren't even any ties.

A scammer called me as I boarded a plane on Monday. Looking for a thousand dollars from a dented rental car that I had some months ago.
I laughed, told them "good luck with that plan" and hung up. But after doing some research on their phone number, especially after the woman saying they were a Law Firm (which they are not), I'm going after them. Really hard, too, really nasty.

That's what I'm going to be doing for fun.


----------



## ballen0351 (Feb 1, 2017)

I just got into selling Real estate.  So it's technically a job but I think it's fun and I don't do it for work I have a full time regular job so it's kinda like a hobby(although I seem to spend more hours doing that then my regular job)


----------



## frank raud (Feb 1, 2017)

Bill Mattocks said:


> I am a photographer:
> 
> Wigwam Jones
> 
> ...


That's some pretty eclectic taste in music you got there.


----------



## frank raud (Feb 1, 2017)

I cook large pieces of meat, usually in my smoker. I collect martial arts books, going back to the 19th century.


----------



## JR 137 (Feb 1, 2017)

I think I need more hobbies.  Or maybe I just need a life lol.  My 4 and 6 year old daughters don't leave much free time.  Not that I'm complaining; they're the little loves of my life.  

I got into photography by accident when my first daughter was born.  My father gave me his Canon 40d at the hospital (it was as an excuse for him to upgrade), and of course I had to try to figure out how it worked best, as auto mode left much to be desired after a few months.  I'll take my daughters on "photo shoots" as they like to call them.  I have a few good prime lenses, and will upgrade the camera body when I have some disposable income.


----------



## JP3 (Feb 1, 2017)

Besides my aikido/judo training & teaching.... Hmm. Work, mainly. 

I love going to comedy shows, that's probably my most fun thing to do, after chasing my wife around. We enjoy going out, but we've gotten away from going dancing some and are getting more into happy hour meet & greets with friends.  Hanging out at friends houses is a good time, too.

But, mostly work, so we can head to a beach for vacation.


----------



## JR 137 (Feb 1, 2017)

Bill Mattocks said:


> I am a photographer:
> 
> Wigwam Jones
> 
> ...



I miss being able to sit around in front of my stereojust listening to music.  It's got way too much dust on it now...

Bryston B60 integrated amp
Rega DAC
Pro-Ject 1Xpression turntable with Dyanvector 10x5 cartridge and Pro-Ject Speed Box
AudioPhysic Yara monitors

Sorry, I haven't spoken about my stereo in quite some time.  It took me a while to put it all together.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 1, 2017)

frank raud said:


> That's some pretty eclectic taste in music you got there.



That's me all over. Eclectic.


----------



## KangTsai (Feb 2, 2017)

I sleep, draw (paper or digitally, I recently drew a profile avatar for my friend dubbed "TheNaziSpaceWizard" which I'm not posting for fear of another report - looking to learn CAD this year), cook (which is rare because I'm never hungry), play piano (which I've only taken up recently after doing it when I was 8-10), produce music on my pirated software (I never finish any of them, and they usually stay as 20 second instrumentals), play videogames, [crap]post on social media, attend the gym for mandatory chest day, "meditate(stare aimlessly into distance)," clean, equip my PC with bootleg mods of aesthetic, read (most recently "No Hero" by Jonathan Wood - definitely interesting), maybe write, insanely talk to myself, etc.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Feb 2, 2017)

Take the vette out and drive too fast. We have a drag strip and road course close to home.
Take the Jeep out and drive on rocks. We have lots of mountains in Colorado.
Read. Just about anything.
Computer games - mostly Diablo III, but I'm testing the waters with Dragon Age: Inquisition.
SCUBA diving. Certified for everything except hypoxic trimix and rebreathers.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Feb 2, 2017)

Dirty Dog said:


> Computer games - mostly Diablo III, but I'm testing the waters with Dragon Age: Inquisition.


I have a few characters out there I created in Diablo III who haven't finished it (I think I finished only once). Maybe I'll pick that up again the next time I'm in a gaming mood and need something new.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Feb 2, 2017)

Ooh, I forgot to mention tabletop RPGs. That's my Friday night social activity with my wife and friends.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Feb 2, 2017)

Tony Dismukes said:


> Ooh, I forgot to mention tabletop RPGs. That's my Friday night social activity with my wife and friends.


Haven't done that in ages. Haven't found the right group of adults, I suppose.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Feb 2, 2017)

gpseymour said:


> Haven't done that in ages. Haven't found the right group of adults, I suppose.


We've had a pretty good group (with members rotating in and out) for about 6 years now. I'm hoping we can keep up the momentum - some of our players have been having work conflicts for the last month or two and it's been tricky getting a quorum some weeks.


----------



## wingchun100 (Feb 2, 2017)

Tony Dismukes said:


> We've had a pretty good group (with members rotating in and out) for about 6 years now. I'm hoping we can keep up the momentum - some of our players have been having work conflicts for the last month or two and it's been tricky getting a quorum some weeks.


 
I always tried running these massive campaigns throughout the years. All I ever needed was THREE players. Two felt too small (by one person, of course), and wouldn't you know it? I could NEVER get three to commit! I even tried running it as play by email or play by post, so people didn't have to clear their schedule to physically sit down with me. The result? They felt it was something they could choose to do...or not do. LOL


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Feb 2, 2017)

Tony Dismukes said:


> We've had a pretty good group (with members rotating in and out) for about 6 years now. I'm hoping we can keep up the momentum - some of our players have been having work conflicts for the last month or two and it's been tricky getting a quorum some weeks.


It takes a bit of a commitment to keep those things going. It's much more fun - and productive - playing with people you know and have played with.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Feb 2, 2017)

wingchun100 said:


> I always tried running these massive campaigns throughout the years. All I ever needed was THREE players. Two felt too small (by one person, of course), and wouldn't you know it? I could NEVER get three to commit! I even tried running it as play by email or play by post, so people didn't have to clear their schedule to physically sit down with me. The result? They felt it was something they could choose to do...or not do. LOL



I think that practically you need more players in your group than the minimum number to run a given session. That way when a player or two or three are sick or busy on a given week you still have enough to keep the campaign going. The flip side of this is that if the group gets too large and everyone shows up at once it ends up taking forever to get anything done. I think the sweet spot is probably about 7-8 players in a group. That way you still have enough to play if half the folks don't show on a given night, but it's not completely unwieldy if everyone shows up.



gpseymour said:


> It takes a bit of a commitment to keep those things going. It's much more fun - and productive - playing with people you know and have played with.



I think it helps that we've been playing at a local gaming store that has tables available. The visibility and the referrals from the store owner have helped provide a steady trickle of new players to replace the ones who left for one reason or another.


----------



## wingchun100 (Feb 2, 2017)

Tony Dismukes said:


> I think that practically you need more players in your group than the minimum number to run a given session. That way when a player or two or three are sick or busy on a given week you still have enough to keep the campaign going. The flip side of this is that if the group gets too large and everyone shows up at once it ends up taking forever to get anything done. I think the sweet spot is probably about 7-8 players in a group. That way you still have enough to play if half the folks don't show on a given night, but it's not completely unwieldy if everyone shows up.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it helps that we've been playing at a local gaming store that has tables available. The visibility and the referrals from the store owner have helped provide a steady trickle of new players to replace the ones who left for one reason or another.


 
My problem is, I am a big fan of the number three. I'm a sucker for trilogies...sometimes even bad ones, simply because they are a trilogy! That is because the number three has such huge symbolic meaning in the Western culture, stemming of course from religion (Father, Son, Holy Ghost). Symbols fascinate me.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Feb 2, 2017)

Tony Dismukes said:


> I think that practically you need more players in your group than the minimum number to run a given session. That way when a player or two or three are sick or busy on a given week you still have enough to keep the campaign going. The flip side of this is that if the group gets too large and everyone shows up at once it ends up taking forever to get anything done. I think the sweet spot is probably about 7-8 players in a group. That way you still have enough to play if half the folks don't show on a given night, but it's not completely unwieldy if everyone shows up.


I was thinking more like 5, but then I've always preferred the easy way small groups negotiate some of the decisions. With 5, there's a real chance you end up without enough people sometimes.



> I think it helps that we've been playing at a local gaming store that has tables available. The visibility and the referrals from the store owner have helped provide a steady trickle of new players to replace the ones who left for one reason or another.


That's helpful. If I stop traveling so much for business, I might check around and see if there's someplace like that here.


----------



## wingchun100 (Feb 2, 2017)

gpseymour said:


> I was thinking more like 5, but then I've always preferred the easy way small groups negotiate some of the decisions. With 5, there's a real chance you end up without enough people sometimes.
> 
> 
> That's helpful. If I stop traveling so much for business, I might check around and see if there's someplace like that here.


 
If we had hobby stores anywhere near where I live in Stillwater, I am sure I could rely on that too.

Damn Stillwater.


----------



## kuniggety (Feb 19, 2017)

JR 137 said:


> I think I need more hobbies.  Or maybe I just need a life lol.  My 4 and 6 year old daughters don't leave much free time.  Not that I'm complaining; they're the little loves of my life.



I hear ya! I have 5 and 8 year old boys. Especially right now...the wife is away for training so I'm playing single dad.

I think I'm a career hobbyist... I own enough instruments for a whole band...or two, big nerd so I picked up a BS in Computer Science even though it was unnecessary for my job, have run a marathon and currently into strength training, love languages and am at a survival level in French, Japanese (I think I've forgotten more than I remember now though because I am very rusty), smatterings of Mandarin, and Thai but have been actually sticking with Thai a bit and am at the basic conversational level. I've given drawing a try but haven't done that in years. Same with table top gaming. As has been said, you need a good group and I unfortunately move every few years. Only a few more years though and I can introduce my boys to it.

As for RPG party size, I think 5 is about right. A couple of times I've played with 9 people and it just slower everything down. A "6 second" combat round would take like 10 minutes.


----------



## Mazouni (Apr 29, 2018)

My hobby's are martial arts and video games.


----------



## Ryan_ (Apr 30, 2018)

Drums and video games


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Apr 30, 2018)

Curriculum changes (an inside joke with my wife). Sometimes video games. Hiking. Work (yep, work is mostly fun).


----------



## mrt2 (Apr 30, 2018)

I like to ride my bicycle.  If the weather is right, my wife and on rare occasions, my teenage son and I will ride for a couple of hours, stop someplace for lunch, and take a different route home.  A nice way to clear your head, explore, and cross train.


----------



## Buka (May 1, 2018)

Last fall I restarted an old, lifelong hobby. One I had been away from for years. Going after scammers and/or corporations. Visiting the East Coast last fall I had arranged a visit, with the Authorities, to a phone scammer [who had reached out to me here trying to extort money] We had so much fun I can't even begin to tell you. Made me rethink giving it all up.

At 3:30 this morning my wife was awakened by my cell phone ringing. I apparently snored right through the whole thing. I've already had the number traced, a scam shop. I'll be back in the area again next fall. And I have five months to formulate a fun plan. I'm going to get down right creative on this one.

Why did I ever give up this hobby?  So fun having it back.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (May 1, 2018)

Buka said:


> Last fall I restarted an old, lifelong hobby. One I had been away from for years. Going after scammers and/or corporations. Visiting the East Coast last fall I had arranged a visit, with the Authorities, to a phone scammer [who had reached out to me here trying to extort money] We had so much fun I can't even begin to tell you. Made me rethink giving it all up.
> 
> At 3:30 this morning my wife was awakened by my cell phone ringing. I apparently snored right through the whole thing. I've already had the number traced, a scam shop. I'll be back in the area again next fall. And I have five months to formulate a fun plan. I'm going to get down right creative on this one.
> 
> Why did I ever give up this hobby?  So fun having it back.


Now that's a hobby worth having. That sounds like far more fun than almost anything else I can think of.


----------



## CB Jones (May 1, 2018)

Hunt
Fish
Coach Junior High Fall League Baseball
Put together karate videos with my oldest son


----------



## Tez3 (May 1, 2018)

Tony Dismukes said:


> Ooh, I forgot to mention tabletop RPGs. That's my Friday night social activity with my wife and friends.



Spin the bottle?


----------



## pdg (May 1, 2018)

mrt2 said:


> I like to ride my bicycle.



That's a nice way to spend a bit of time productively.



mrt2 said:


> If the weather is right, my wife



A little too much information there, but a healthy marital relationship is good... 



mrt2 said:


> and on rare occasions, my teenage son



OH MY GOD, WHAT??? 



mrt2 said:


> and I will ride for a couple of hours, stop someplace for lunch, and take a different route home.  A nice way to clear your head, explore, and cross train.



Ah, ok, everything is right with the world again.



Note to self, stop glancing at the TV part way through reading posts


----------



## pdg (May 1, 2018)

One of my current hobbies is intentionally misinterpreting forum posts


----------



## Buka (May 2, 2018)

I suppose we could go with the standard internet forum-speak "_depends on what definition of fun we're using_" route. Giggle.

For me it was always movies, books, cooking and having a beer with the boys. Then somehow this internet forum thing happened.


----------



## skribs (May 18, 2018)

Video games.  I've been looking for a good MMORPG to play since WoW went downhill, but right now I'm into BattleTech and Mechwarrior Online.
Board games.  My family right now is going through the 7 levels of Harry Potter: Hogwarts Battle.  
Semi-related to martial arts:  lightsabers
I've recently started taking guitar and bass lessons


----------



## Buka (May 19, 2018)

Scrabble. I'm a cut throat Scrabble player.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (May 19, 2018)

Buka said:


> Scrabble. I'm a cut throat Scrabble player.


It's because of those Hawai'ian words - a whole new way to use up a bunch of vowel tiles.


----------



## Buka (May 19, 2018)

gpseymour said:


> It's because of those Hawai'ian words - a whole new way to use up a bunch of vowel tiles.



Un uh, have to be words in the Official Scrabble Dictionary. There are some Hawaiian words though, but not as many as you would think. One that comes to mind is AALII, which is a tree. And which I use all the time to dump those letters.

I've been playing Scrabble a lot longer than I've been doing Martial Arts. I love playing Scrabble.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (May 19, 2018)

Buka said:


> Un uh, have to be words in the Official Scrabble Dictionary. There are some Hawaiian words though, but not as many as you would think. One that comes to mind is AALII, which is a tree. And which I use all the time to dump those letters.
> 
> I've been playing Scrabble a lot longer than I've been doing Martial Arts. I love playing Scrabble.


I've never used the official dictionary - didn't even know one. Our rule was always that it must be in _the _dictionary. And I grew up with an unabridged behemoth in the house - and we allowed introduction of anything considered a "reasonable word", which meant a word in actual usage that wasn't just slang, and not from a foreign language unless it was a valid loan word. Since Hawai'ian isn't a foreign language (being part of the US), the entire language would have been able to slip in on that last rule. As would Cajun creole.


----------



## _Simon_ (May 19, 2018)

skribs said:


> Video games.  I've been looking for a good MMORPG to play since WoW went downhill, but right now I'm into BattleTech and Mechwarrior Online.
> Board games.  My family right now is going through the 7 levels of Harry Potter: Hogwarts Battle.
> Semi-related to martial arts:  lightsabers
> I've recently started taking guitar and bass lessons



Ah nice, I'm getting back into a few games. Am not very up to date though haha, am finishing Kingdom Hearts on PS2, and love the Uncharted series on PS3. I love love love the Monkey Island games for PC too... (a point 'n click comedy game about pirates and wanna-be pirates).

And CONGRATS on your 1000th post! (Yerp I'm creepy like that XD)


----------



## Tames D (May 19, 2018)

Buka said:


> Last fall I restarted an old, lifelong hobby. One I had been away from for years. Going after scammers and/or corporations. Visiting the East Coast last fall I had arranged a visit, with the Authorities, to a phone scammer [who had reached out to me here trying to extort money] We had so much fun I can't even begin to tell you. Made me rethink giving it all up.
> 
> At 3:30 this morning my wife was awakened by my cell phone ringing. I apparently snored right through the whole thing. I've already had the number traced, a scam shop. I'll be back in the area again next fall. And I have five months to formulate a fun plan. I'm going to get down right creative on this one.
> 
> Why did I ever give up this hobby?  So fun having it back.


Here's one for you Otto. There is a scam going around here where someone posing as the IRS is accusing people of tax fraud and hiding from the federal government, and we need to call immediately to rectify the situation or we will be arrested. Ive gotten this recording a few times. My CPA says its a scam. The number is *202-803-7810*. 
Go get em!!


----------



## Buka (May 20, 2018)

I called the number several times in the last half hour. Busy signal. I'll try again later, see what I can find.

Posing as the IRS is like posing as the devil himself. M'frs.


----------



## Tames D (May 20, 2018)

Buka said:


> I called the number several times in the last half hour. Busy signal. I'll try again later, see what I can find.
> 
> Posing as the IRS is like posing as the devil himself. M'frs.


The line is tied up with alot of scared people avoiding arrest...
202 area code is Washington DC.and I believe that's where the IRS headquarters is located


----------



## dvcochran (May 20, 2018)

Worked a long time to be able to set my own schedule. We are 3rd generation beef cattlemen. That is my hobby and a bit of income as well. I have a good network of friends into beef. I am not a vet but get called regularly for help with distressed cattle, calving, etc... We have a really good pair of horses and two Australian Shepherds that I enjoy training although it doesn't take much work with the dogs.


----------



## dvcochran (May 21, 2018)

Tony Dismukes said:


> Ooh, I forgot to mention tabletop RPGs. That's my Friday night social activity with my wife and friends.


Ok, showing my ignorance; what is table


Dirty Dog said:


> Take the vette out and drive too fast. We have a drag strip and road course close to home.
> Take the Jeep out and drive on rocks. We have lots of mountains in Colorado.
> Read. Just about anything.
> Computer games - mostly Diablo III, but I'm testing the waters with Dragon Age: Inquisition.
> SCUBA diving. Certified for everything except hypoxic trimix and rebreathers.


My 2nd vehicle was a 1978 CJ5 Renegade - 304, 3speed. I was fanatical about them in my late teens & 20's. Wish I had half the money back that I spent on busted Dana Model 20 & 30 axles. 
What is your jeep?


----------



## Tony Dismukes (May 21, 2018)

dvcochran said:


> Ok, showing my ignorance; what is table


Table-top RPGs = Dungeons & Dragons, and its many relatives. 

Before PlayStation, XBox, and computers in every home, if you wanted to go on a fantasy quest to save the kingdom you had to grab some dice, pencils and paper, and meet up face to face with some friends in real life to act out the fun.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (May 21, 2018)

Tony Dismukes said:


> Table-top RPGs = Dungeons & Dragons, and its many relatives.
> 
> Before PlayStation, XBox, and computers in every home, if you wanted to go on a fantasy quest to save the kingdom you had to grab some dice, pencils and paper, and meet up face to face with some friends in real life to act out the fun.


By the way, was talking about this with some folks at my niece's graduation party over the weekend. Her dad brought out a set of steel D&D dice he'd bought for one of her friends (I think that was the story). Very cool - weighty and pretty, they were. He informed me that 100-side dice are now available (instead of 2 10-sided), but are huge.


----------



## Dirty Dog (May 22, 2018)

dvcochran said:


> My 2nd vehicle was a 1978 CJ5 Renegade - 304, 3speed. I was fanatical about them in my late teens & 20's. Wish I had half the money back that I spent on busted Dana Model 20 & 30 axles.
> What is your jeep?



I've had several. 
I competed in Four Wheeler Magazines Real Truck Challenge in a '98 Dodge Ram with a 408 stroker, 8" of lift, 40" Super Swampers, a 12,000lb Milemarker, etc.
That was too big, so I built an '89 Wrangler with an EFI 383 Chevy, TH350, Atlas 4-speed TC, D44 front, 12 bolt rear, 9" of lift, 40' IROKs, beadlocks, etc.
We ran all the "can I make it" trails, and now we just stick to moderate trails and scenery runs in a 2011 Wrangler Rubicon.


----------



## dvcochran (May 22, 2018)

Dirty Dog said:


> I've had several.
> I competed in Four Wheeler Magazines Real Truck Challenge in a '98 Dodge Ram with a 408 stroker, 8" of lift, 40" Super Swampers, a 12,000lb Milemarker, etc.
> That was too big, so I built an '89 Wrangler with an EFI 383 Chevy, TH350, Atlas 4-speed TC, D44 front, 12 bolt rear, 9" of lift, 40' IROKs, beadlocks, etc.
> We ran all the "can I make it" trails, and now we just stick to moderate trails and scenery runs in a 2011 Wrangler Rubicon.
> View attachment 21468 View attachment 21469 View attachment 21470


Love the middle picture. Awesome.


----------



## Runs With Fire (May 24, 2018)

I was a wild, barefoot, woods running, creek swimming, fish catching, deer hunting, all nighting, gun shooting, crazy hillbilly fool.  Got married two years ago, now I garden.


----------



## pdg (May 24, 2018)

So, other fun...

There's astronomy - I love looking up. I'll be building an observatory in the garden this year.

I like old machinery too, got a couple of lathes and recently acquired a small milling machine - that and almost anything mechanical really.

Which leads to possibly my favourite toy:


----------

